# Topics > Projects > Finished projects, terminated projects >  NIFTi: Integrated Project on natural human-robot cooperation in dynamic environments, focusing on Urban Search & Rescue, EU FP7 ICT Programme

## Airicist

Website - nifti.eu

youtube.com/EUFP7NIFTi

twitter.com/NIFTiUSAR

----------


## Airicist

NIFTi Mirandola2012 CSF 

Published on Aug 2, 2012




> On May 20 2012, the Emilia-Romagna region in Northern Italy was hit by a sequence of earthquakes. This was followed up by a further earthquake on May 29, and aftershocks on June 3 and 6. The earthquakes and shocks caused major damage, in a region known for its rich and long cultural heritage. From Tuesday July 24, until Friday July 27, the EU-funded project NIFTi successfully deployed a team of humans and robots in Mirandola, Emilia-Romagna. The team deployed upon request from the Vigili del Fuoco, the Italian national rescue organization in charge of disaster response and recovery. The team was co-led by DFKI (Saarbr?cken) and the University La Sapienza (Rome). The goal was to aid the Vigili del Fuoco and the Beni Culturali (Ministry of Culture) in assessing damage to various churches

----------


## Airicist

IndustryDay 2013 Demo 

Published on Jul 16, 2013




> IndustryDay 2013 Demo at BOCAS (firemen training center Amsterdam-Amsterland)

----------

